
Ask HN: What tech has made us better? - ericlamb89
Advancements in technology continue to make our lives better. What advancements have actually made us better people? I know &quot;better&quot; is subjective, but I&#x27;m thinking along the lines of more honest, more empathetic, more kind, generally better behaved, etc. Definitely open to interpretation - but interested to hear what people think.
======
unfathomable
I don't think it has made us better humans, it has made us weaker humans in
the biological and physical sense.

I don't need a powered toggle to roll down the windows in a car, but
technology assumed I did, and it's little things like that, which make us
weaker and lesser than our primitive counterparts.

The most primitive self sufficient savage is superior to the technological
cube dweller.

